# Bargain Basement for sale ads



## anne1125 (Jan 26, 2007)

I had a listing in the bargain basement classified ads for Westgate South Beach.  I checked today and it was gone.  I tried to relist it but after I filled in the info and hit submit, I got a message saying that I am not authorized for this.

What's up?  And what happened to my original ad?

Anne


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 27, 2007)

looks like you edited the first one...which puts its back in the approval queue.

now I show you having two ads in Bargain Basement for the same timeshare....one posted on 1/20 as mentioned.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, sorry.  Didn't realize it was an edit, thought it was a reply.

You can delete one if you want.


----------

